# Finally, a program that read E8400 Temps



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 3, 2008)

The name of the program is called Real temps and from the amount of praise its getting from E8400 owners it's reading the the core temps correctly.  Installing this programs comes in 2 parts.  You have to install:
-ia32 

then

-Real Temps

Please follow the instructions in the original thread 1st before installing,  The original thread also explains why this program works better then others.


Here is an old thread discussing the problem


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 3, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Its still a bit dubious as to which one is correct. Real temp is still a lot of guesswork.



then read this post .  Someone who used Real Temps like the rest of us.


----------



## strick94u (Mar 3, 2008)

My monsoon vigor gaming II has an external temp sensor that reads true I will install this and see if they match.Oh and true I take with grain of salt NTC's arent always perfict


----------



## Kursah (Mar 3, 2008)

*My Findings with an e6300*

Well I've always been curious how accurately my Conroe's (or early Allendale, however you wanna look at it) temperature was being read. The only bummer for me is I don't have the extra equipment to properly do a physical temperature test, so software is it for me, and really for most there's no need to get IR temp devices. That's why the guys that make these programs can have them and fix it for us!

I could really care less about the overall CPU temp, which was referred to as the TCase temp... -15C or whatever...blah, I want to know what my cores are running at. My cores are never more than 1-2C apart under even loads, so worry of stuck sensors is not on my mind. I also enjoyed the read about how the guy made RealTemp, why he made the decisions he did, and the comparisions to CoreTemp, which I trust and use (aside ITE and Everest).

So I ran a test at idle, well it was about 1 minute of idle after the XS Test which is pretty handy to have with it's scoring system and all, seems pretty damn accurate also. The second pic is after a little over 17 minutes load with Orthos Small FFT's at Priority 9 (which I still trust as a good CPU stress test). It seems for me, that it doesn't really matter what I use as the temps are all pretty damn close to eachother, with CoreTemp and RealTemp neck and neck for the readings...so for me it comes down to what I like to use. I do find it funny that RealTemp ID's my 6300 as a XEON 6300, maybe I'm missing something there...dunno lol.

But for those with the newer chips and having issues or not trusting the current read-outs of your temps, try this before you go spend more cash on an IR Temp device with decent accuracy. Well, enough blabbering here's my results:

IDLE






LOAD





Take it how you want, but I feel confident enough with both program's reading algorighms to not worry of overheating my CPU...it's ran fine for over a year at mostly overclocked levels between 480-500FSB. Plus I have a Xigmatec 1298 cooler on the way to replace the trusty AC Freezer 7 Pro (both are same price @ newegg atm, ~ $30 shipped).


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 3, 2008)

Would be nice if it had an x64 driver too, but I've already tested my CPU on another thread to have 85C TjMax, like your E6300 and not 100C like newer coretemps say. 200x6@~1.1V wasn't even close to my ambient with Tj 85. The maker of Real Temp also suspected that, but there sees to be 2 different kinds of E4300s, some with 85C and others with 100C TjMax. Anyways mine is Q645 stepping.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 3, 2008)

at stock speeds my e8400 reads 49 c in core temp and never moves.. it did read 4C in the bios and never moved.. a later beta bios has it reading 30 C in the bios and at stock speeds it never moves..

clocked at 4 gig it moves about 10 C from whatever its locked at..  nothing is gonna read my e8400 correctly but i dont care.. i know at the speeds and voltage i run it at heat isnt a problem.. 

trog


----------



## erocker (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the links Mr. Handle!  What differences do you get between Core Temp and Real Temp?  Core Temp seems to work quite well for me.  I'll give this a try.

*Man, that's a lot of work to get some temp monitor to work!  I may just wait for the complete install package.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Thanks for the links Mr. Handle!  What differences do you get between Core Temp and Real Temp?  Core Temp seems to work quite well for me.  I'll give this a try.
> 
> *Man, that's a lot of work to get some temp monitor to work!  I may just wait for the complete install package.







E8400 Idle






E8400 Load

It's now in line with what I was getting with my E6850.  It never made sense how a E8400 was 56C using D-tek Fuzion. It looks like that most other CPUs aren't affected and using CoreTemps, SpeedFan, Everest, etc should still provide accurate temps.  It was E8400 were people started having problems with temps.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice findings, I'd like to see some results from other Dual and Quad Intel procs to see if there's a difference. Hell someone with a different 6300 or a newer 6320 might find something of a difference here...maybe not.

I am relieved to know my temps are in-line with what I've been used to, and kinda bummed in the hopes that this program would show something different...but at that..god knows how close it is for me, but close enough!


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2008)

I couldn't get it to work.  One of the links with the instructions on the other site is down.  However, after stumbling around on the net, I found a Core2duo plugin for Rivatuner.  Here are some shots using v2.06 in the attatchment.  It seems to work dead on.  I'm going to bring home my infrared thermometer tomorrow to see for sure.


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone else try to use Real Temp or Rivatuner for temps?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2008)

Is that a plug in found with Rivatuner or was it a separate download?
I tried the one that comes with Rivatuner (2.07) but it wouldn't work at all.  It showed no temperature.  

Side note: Rivatuner 2.07 is out


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Is that a plug in found with Rivatuner or was it a separate download?
> I tried the one that comes with Rivatuner (2.07) but it wouldn't work at all.  It showed no temperature.
> 
> Side note: Rivatuner 2.07 is out



It's a separate download on guru3d.com. 

Oh, and at the bottom of post #1 here, you can download RealTemp without having to do the ia32 stuff.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 7, 2008)

bah, real temp was handy for one thing... varifying that my core temp sensors are stuck  at least i know that they provide innacurate readings ans thusly can totally disregard core temp now. yippo, now cpu temp really is the way to look at my cpu.


----------

